# Location of member gives location on google maps!



## Gez73 (7 Jun 2017)

Been looking at my profile page and discovered that my towns name was in blue. Clicked it and it gave my houses location on google. Out of curiosity I got my missus to look for me on CC without being logged in as me and she was able to get the location of our house too. I have deleted my town from my profile page as I was unaware this feature existed. A little worrying. Sorry if this is common knowlege but I was unaware of it. Gez


----------



## Welsh wheels (7 Jun 2017)

Thanks for the heads up - I'm going to check mine now.


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Jun 2017)

It is only going to give the location of your town, not your house. If you are seeing you house, then that is because you are staring your current location with google maps and it is defaulting to that. I am fairly sure that you have not given your address to @Shaun and he has a recorded on CC for all to see. When I do it with my profile, I am first taken Tom Warwick University which is not even in Warwick, then it takes me to Warwick twin centre which is more than a mile away from me.


----------



## Gez73 (7 Jun 2017)

I expected a wiki page on my town to be honest not a map with a marker. Might be because our tablets here are set with Google but I can't check that. Never noticed it before so was a little shocked. Gez


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2017)

It goes there because your computer knows where you are. if I click on Milkfloat's, I get Warwick America.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Thanks for the heads up - I'm going to check mine now.


You're living in mountain Ash YMCA: hard times for you then


----------



## Welsh wheels (7 Jun 2017)

Crackle said:


> You're living in mountain Ash YMCA: hard times for you then


Haha - mine's obviously nothing to worry about!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2017)

Crackle said:


> It goes there because your computer knows where you are. if I click on Milkfloat's, I get Warwick America.


Yours comes up with a Google streetview of you nicking car wheels...


----------



## jefmcg (7 Jun 2017)

All it does is generate a google map search using whatever text you put as your location. It's not invading your privacy in any manner - or no more than if someone looked up your town in an A-Z.

Edit: in fact, it's not as invasive as someone using an A-Z, because it uses google.com, not google.co.uk, so if you put your location as Boston, it will show Boston, Massachusetts not Boston, Lincolnshire.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Yours comes up with a Google streetview of you nicking car wheels...


Can't be me, I only do hubcaps


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2017)

As you can see, my town has a very strange name.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2017)

Yikes - somebody moved me to the premises of Lancs & Yorks Flooring in Todmorden!


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Yikes - somebody moved me to the premises of Lancs & Yorks Flooring in Todmorden!


The Border Rose Inn!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> The Border Rose Inn!
> View attachment 356108


It's a bit odd that we get different results!

Anyway, I think that we can rest assured that this feature is NOT showing the population of the planet where our bike sheds are ...


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> It's a bit odd that we get different results!
> 
> Anyway, I think that we can rest assured that this feature is NOT showing the population of the planet where our bike sheds are ...


It's not as though it's just on the wrong side of Tod either(Border ran through the Town Hall at one stage.)


----------



## Welsh wheels (8 Jun 2017)

Strava on the other hand is a worry for privacy. All it takes is someone with a public account not hiding their location, and boom, everyone knows where you live and probably your name as well. Hence why I make my strava request to follow.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jun 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Strava on the other hand is a worry for privacy. All it takes is someone with a public account not hiding their location, and boom, everyone knows where you live and probably your name as well. Hence why I make my strava request to follow.



You can set it to exclude the first and last sections of your ride so the start and end point are not shown.

Mapmyride does this too.


----------



## User6179 (8 Jun 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Strava on the other hand is a worry for privacy. All it takes is someone with a public account not hiding their location, and boom, everyone knows where you live and probably your name as well. Hence why I make my strava request to follow.



If you are not blocking leaderboards then someone can just click on your route from there.


----------



## Welsh wheels (8 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> You can set it to exclude the first and last sections of your ride so the start and end point are not shown.
> 
> Mapmyride does this too.


Thanks


----------



## Welsh wheels (8 Jun 2017)

Eddy said:


> If you are not blocking leaderboards then someone can just click on your route from there.


I'll have to check that now


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Mapmyride does this too.



Can you? Do tell - I can't see any obvious way to do that...


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jun 2017)

Just had a look, I may have been mistaken. I must have been thinking of Strava when I gave that a go.


----------



## Shaun (8 Jun 2017)

Just to confirm, there are no privacy issues - CC just links whatever text you put into your location to Google Maps. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jefmcg (8 Jun 2017)

Shaun said:


> Just to confirm, there are no privacy issues - CC just links whatever text you put into your location to Google Maps.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


That one TMN to me 

Yeah, I know it's different coming from @Shaun


----------



## Drago (9 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> You can set it to exclude the first and last sections of your ride so the start and end point are not shown.
> 
> Mapmyride does this too.



You can set it so that you become invisible to everyone in your street who might see you depart or return on an expensive bicycle.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> You can set it so that you become invisible to everyone in your street who might see you depart or return on an expensive bicycle.



I have two black carbon stealth bikes so no one can see me anyway...


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I have two black carbon stealth bikes so no one can see me anyway...



I also have this on which I cannot be missed.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I also have this on which I cannot be missed.
> 
> View attachment 356309


You hope!


----------



## stephec (11 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I also have this on which I cannot be missed.
> 
> View attachment 356309


You're not wrong there, that sofa is a bit bright.


----------



## srw (11 Jun 2017)

I was just wondering where I live. Nowhere, according to google maps.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2017)

srw said:


> I was just wondering where I live. Nowhere, according to google maps.
> View attachment 356658


 Middle class heaven.


----------



## Shadow (12 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> Middle class heaven.


overrated!!


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jun 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> It is only going to give the location of your town, not your house. If you are seeing you house, then that is because you are staring your current location with google maps and it is defaulting to that. I am fairly sure that you have not given your address to @Shaun and he has a recorded on CC for all to see. When I do it with my profile, I am first taken Tom Warwick University which is not even in Warwick, then it takes me to Warwick twin centre which is more than a mile away from me.


Take me to warwick rhode island when i click your location.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Take me to warwick rhode island when i click your location.


Request or result?


----------



## hopless500 (13 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> As you can see, my town has a very strange name.


Same here. The map tries to go to USA.


----------

